# How much would I need for a decent living in Sharm El Sheikh?



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

Not first class, but not having to worry about money all the time. I have some money but I'm not rich, and I would like to stay in Sharm for a while if I can. I will be moving there next month, my boyfriend only makes 3,000LE + commission a month but he is working on the rent. How much money would I need to make a month to add on his for us to have a decent life together? We want to have our own place, so we are renting and the rent is about 3,000LE. That would eat up all his monthly salary basically

Thank you in advance for your answers

Kind regards,

Christy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

HeartDream said:


> Not first class, but not having to worry about money all the time. I have some money but I'm not rich, and I would like to stay in Sharm for a while if I can. I will be moving there next month, my boyfriend only makes 3,000LE + commission a month but he is working on the rent. How much money would I need to make a month to add on his for us to have a decent life together? We want to have our own place, so we are renting and the rent is about 3,000LE. That would eat up all his monthly salary basically
> 
> Thank you in advance for your answers
> 
> ...




I have no idea of rents in Sharm... but that seems an exorbitant price for an Egyptian to pay...
Only 3000+ commission is a good salary for here.. a teacher in a state school earns 250!!! per month


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's about right for rent in Sharm. You also need to allow for water and electricity, especially air-con in mid-summer. Food etc. plus going out cash.

You need at least the same salary as your boyfriend, except his is the going rate. Unless you are a professional and can demand a higher salary in say the hospitality industry, banking or commerce. Everyone thinks Sharm is full of jobs.... Your money must last, you become an easy target.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your replies. I've heard of that, I've been thinking, I want to make friends with the people in the market so I won't have to bargain all the time!! I've gotten used to it, but I can just imagine how TIRING it can get. Could you please give me an idea of some of the prices there? 

How much for 
1kg of veggies, fruits, beans, rice, flour, pasta, beef, chicken, a pack of eggs, spices (I would really love to make my own food! Would this help make living costs cheaper too?). Clothes, internet, phone, water, electricity, etc.. 

And WOW unreal, a moment ago an email just lifted me up so high, there is a kids club that will open soon and they are gathering employees now, I sent in my CV to their email after they emailed me telling me I could do so if interested. One of the managers would like to interview me when I come, but first on skype!  For those interested to know, I simply wrote down what I was looking for and some of my qualities on SharmWomen! What salary do you think I should expect? I have to note, I have no official work experience. I just love children


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

HeartDream said:


> Thank you so much for your replies. I've heard of that, I've been thinking, I want to make friends with the people in the market so I won't have to bargain all the time!! I've gotten used to it, but I can just imagine how TIRING it can get. Could you please give me an idea of some of the prices there?
> 
> How much for
> 1kg of veggies, fruits, beans, rice, flour, pasta, beef, chicken, a pack of eggs, spices (I would really love to make my own food! Would this help make living costs cheaper too?). Clothes, internet, phone, water, electricity, etc..
> ...





Im sorry but why can't your boyfriend tell you the prices of things?
Prices here are rising almost daily and it would be silly of us to try and guess what green beans will be prices at tomorrow. There is a thread about electricity prices, please look through the forum at old threads everything you have asked is there, you might need to look but it it there somewhere..


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Im sorry but why can't your boyfriend tell you the prices of things?
> Prices here are rising almost daily and it would be silly of us to try and guess what green beans will be prices at tomorrow. There is a thread about electricity prices, please look through the forum at old threads everything you have asked is there, you might need to look but it it there somewhere..


I'm sorry I don't mean to duplicate threads. He's told me about 5,000 a month and said the more the better of course. I'd know more when I get there but I just wanted to hear how much other expats are spending there. I honestly didn't think of looking over the old posts my bad >.<! I've seen posts about Sharm from earlier dates but I'm not sure whether they're outdated or not :confused2: anyhow I think all this is also coming from a bit of anxiety.

Thanks for pointing out I'll have a look


----------

